# «•.¸.•°° تغير طباع الزوج فن•.¸.•°°



## candy shop (2 سبتمبر 2007)

«•.¸.•°° تغير طباع الزوج فن•.¸.•°° 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

يخطىء الزوج الذى يعتقد أن بامكانه تغيير عادات زوجته بين ليلة و أخرى ، كذلك تخطىء الزوجة التى تعتقد انها بضغطها و الحاحها الشديدين تستطيع اعادة تشكيل الزوج و تغيير عاداته التى تراها سلبية فى وقت قصير

فالعلاقة الزوجية تفاعل حر طويل الأمد قائم على التاثير و التاثر ، و اذا كنت تشكين من عادات زوجك السيئة ، فليس امامك الا اتباع مهاراتك و ذكائك و حكمتك لتغيير طباعه
و ستنجحين حتما ، و لكن بالتقسيط الممل


:: و الوصفة كما يلى ::-


قليل من الحب ،، مع شىء من سعة الصدر ،، و مقدار من الصبر و الاحتمال
امزجى كل ذلك فى اطار الحوار الهادىء الذى يراعى ما نشأ عليه الرجل من مفاهيم موروثة و عادات سلوكية و ستحصلين على ما تريدين

ابحثى عن نقاط الاتفاق بينك و بينه ، تجاهلى نقاط الاختلاف ثم غيرى قدر الامكان عاداتك السلبية التى يرفضها حتى يشعر بحبك له و بأنك تضحين من اجله
لعل ذلك يشكل حافزا له لكى يغير من عاداته السيئة فى نظرك

لا تتذمرى ، و لا تقلقى فبقدر توافر المشكلات ثمة حلول لا حصر لها
المهم أن تستخدمى مواهبك التى حباك بها الله فى ابتكار وسائل التأقلم و طرق ايجاد الحلول .. و حاولى أن تتعرفى على أسباب العادات التى ترينها سيئة فى زوجك ، من أجل ان تساعدية على التخلص منها

تغيير الذات اذا هى المدخل لتغيير الاخر و لكن لماذ يتوجب على المرأة أن تكون دائما هى الطرف البادىء بالتغيير الذاتى ؟؟


(( امانة عليك فى حالة احباط ، او حزن .. اما خطر ببالك هذا التساول ؟


لماذا يتوجب على المراة التنازل ؟؟ ))

انه ليس تنازل عزيزتى
و لكن هى سفينة قبطانها الرجل خارجيا
و لكن لو تمعنتى لوجدتى بانكِ انت القبطان فى تسيير تلك السفينة الى بر الامان
و فى الواقع لا احد يشترط ان تكون البداية من المراة و لكن حتى لو حدث ذلك فليكن من أجل عيون العلاقة الأحب الى قلبك أليس استمرار الحياة الهانئة جدير بالقليل من التضحية ؟؟
لا تتطلعى ابدا لما حبى بها الله غيرك من نعم
فقد حباك بنعم لا ترينها و لكن اذا رايتى من هو محروم منها
عندها ستفكرين الالاف المرات كيف تحافظين على نعمةالله لك




منقول للإفادة​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: «•.¸.•°° تغير طباع الزوج فن•.¸.•°°*

+ مع أحترامى لكل ما كتبتيه يا كاندى الا انى على يقين ان هناك كثير من ألازواج (والزوجات حتى يكون كلامى عادلاً )غير قابلين لتغيير أياً من طباعهم وفى النهايه الطبع يغلب التطبع ولا يصلح معهم أى محاولات ولكن ينشأ  هناك نوع من التعود على وجود سلبيات الآخر ...........ميرسى يا كاندى على هذا الموضوع الهام وربنا يباركك .


----------



## candy shop (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: «•.¸.•°° تغير طباع الزوج فن•.¸.•°°*

ليه يا دونا  بجد فى بعض الازواج بتتغير

مع العشره بلاش تظلمى كل الرجاله يابنتى واتلمى

ميرسى ليكى يا قمر​


----------



## النهيسى (10 أغسطس 2008)

candy shop قال:


> «•.¸.•°° تغير طباع الزوج فن•.¸.•°°
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


*

موضوع جميل للغايه يفيد الكثيرين

لكن لى راى  بسيط ((( التغيير ,,, هو تنازل فعلا  .... والتنازل مش عيب )))


لماذا ؟؟؟

اللى بيحب بجد شريك حياته هيتنازل فى كل شيئ ولكن بدون التنازل عن اشياء تهين كرامته

 بيحب الملح كتير مثلا

 وهناك اشياء لالالالالالا  يمكن تغيرها   (( ابدا  ))) البخل  ...  العنف ... وهكذا


 المهم تقبل الزوجين لبعضهما بعيوبهم ومحاسنهم

 شكرااااااا  ليكى الرب يبارككم *


----------



## ناريمان (10 أغسطس 2008)

> انه ليس تنازل عزيزتى
> و لكن هى سفينة قبطانها الرجل خارجيا
> و لكن لو تمعنتى لوجدتى بانكِ انت القبطان فى تسيير تلك السفينة الى بر الامان
> و فى الواقع لا احد يشترط ان تكون البداية من المراة و لكن حتى لو حدث ذلك فليكن من أجل عيون العلاقة الأحب الى قلبك أليس استمرار الحياة الهانئة جدير بالقليل من التضحية ؟؟
> ...




*النقطة ديه مهمة جدا وبسمع عنها كتيييييييييير اوى فعلا معاكى حق كاندى 

ميرسي موضوع في غاية الروعة ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## candy shop (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: «•.¸.•°° تغير طباع الزوج فن•.¸.•°°*



النهيسى قال:


> موضوع جميل للغايه يفيد الكثيرين
> 
> لكن لى راى  بسيط ((( التغيير ,,, هو تنازل فعلا  .... والتنازل مش عيب )))
> 
> ...




عمر التنازل ما كان غلط

ممكن حاجه انت شايفها صح وهى اصلا غلط

ممكن اتنازل عن شىء يريح الطرفين

طالما فى حب 

شكرااااااااااااااااا ليك

ربنا يكون معاك​


----------

